# Turkey thigh roulade



## cooker613 (Jan 13, 2019)

Well after going around and around finally decieded on four hours @ 145 degrees for a turkey thigh roulade. It is seasoned with a spice paste the wife brought back for me from Israel. It’s made of chilie oil, hot paprika, chilies, and sumac and I added some cumin. 

Rolled and ready for Sous Vide 







Out of the bath






Hard to see, but pan seared






Sliced and plated






The roulade was juicy and very flavorful. The skin was ok. I think a torch would have probably yielded a crispier skin, but all in all a keeper.


----------



## dcecil (Jan 13, 2019)

Looks delicious, nice cook


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 13, 2019)

dcecil said:


> Looks delicious, nice cook


Thanks


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Looks great!!! 

Torch would help for sure! 

Point 

Scott


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2019)

YUM!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks good...  I'll bet the spices were very good also....


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks really good. Question. With all of the spices. Could you taste the flavor of the Sumac? Did it have a tartness to it? I've used it before in some of my dishes. Like/Point.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks and sounds delicious!
And yes a torch with a searzall is the way to go.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks really good cooker, nicely done

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 14, 2019)

C613, Looks delicious!


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 14, 2019)

lovethemeats said:


> Looks really good. Question. With all of the spices. Could you taste the flavor of the Sumac? Did it have a tartness to it? I've used it before in some of my dishes. Like/Point.



It really has a pretty good balance of flavors. The sumac just provided a nice background brightness. Actually the chilie flavor was more in the forefront. I thought it could have been much hotter, but that’s just me. I think that it could almost always be hotter.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks great what did you use as sides?

Warren


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 14, 2019)

The wife made potato kugel, sweet potato pie, and asparagus. Also a variety of salads including grilled eggplant salad, hummas, and chopped Israeli salad (finely diced tomatoes and cucumber with red onion dressed with EVO and pine nuts).  Babka for dessert.


----------



## disco (Jan 14, 2019)

Very innovative and looks great! Big like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> The wife made potato kugel, sweet potato pie, and asparagus. Also a variety of salads including grilled eggplant salad, hummas, and chopped Israeli salad (finely diced tomatoes and cucumber with red onion dressed with EVO and pine nuts).  Babka for dessert.




Great sides for sure made the meal even more awesome.

Warren


----------

